# biogen labs



## Kirk B (Jul 12, 2010)

i need help is biogen labs legit?  has anyone used them? are there products real?   have you seen there prices unbeliveable   this is why i ask   help on this would be great


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bump for others input.  The prices are insane.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 12, 2010)

how much is their sustanon 325? It wont show me a price on their site.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

simple. make order, do cycle and you will see, or order more and send vial on lab testing.


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 13, 2010)

you got to e mail them and they wiil send you the price list sus325 20 bucks or 25 for 10 ml    what the fuck if its real ill buy 700$ worth of shit and sell out quick fast lol


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 13, 2010)

*wfc2010*

where do you send shit to a lab and how much is that gonna run


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 13, 2010)

almost sounds to cheap to be true.......


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 13, 2010)

*i kno*

i kno it does thats why i asked is it legit


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> how much is their sustanon 325? It wont show me a price on their site.


FYI:      All vials are 10ml.  Sust325= 25.00  Injectables run from 13.00-43.00

They ship internationally.  Money-gram is method of payment.  Free shipping on orders of $500 or more, $50 shipping fee if under that amount.

They will provide tracking after order is shipped.

They DO NOT re-ship/refund if seized by customs.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 15, 2010)

bio is G2g


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

ive learned when its priced to low its usually bunk, but i never ordered from there so i cant say. alot of members got ripped off on prom by a low priced sponsor. beware until they post or something. and no reship policy. even stranger. just my worthless 2 dimes and a nickle.


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 16, 2010)

its f-ing crazy i e mailed them i asked if it was aas  or something like it ya kno  like some legal bullshit like in america they said what do u think we sell olive oil  i was half tempted to write them back and say yes for them prices i do think its olive oil lol  i dont kno?


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 16, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> bio is G2g



have you used them before?


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> have you used them before?



??


----------



## Life (Dec 12, 2010)

I found one post where a guy ordered one of their mixes and ended up getting an abcess. He had the bottle tested and it ended up being test prop (75mg/ml) as opposed to I believe tren and some other mix (200mg/ml). Found a few others that said they were good to go. That is all I found on them though.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

I won one of their contest and they sent me a free vial of one of
their blends absolutely free with shipping paid for. I'll try it probably early 2011. It was delievered in five days. Super fast IMO.


----------



## Life (Dec 12, 2010)

Heres the one I found, freakzonline is down apparently:
Biogenlabs Rant


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

$50 shipping is high. think about some1 who is just buying 1 or 2 vials. they will make money off that. no way does it cost 50 bucks to ship that lil


----------



## Life (Dec 12, 2010)

Registered air mail from China it does. Ask UPS.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

Life said:


> Registered air mail from China it does. Ask UPS.



Especially if they ship overnight or 2-3 days. I'm not going to say where it came from but it was received under five days. I can see shipping costing $50.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 12, 2010)

BioG Sust 325 works.


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 12, 2010)

i know some1 who used a site based out of china the shipping was only $10 and they got multiple packages for 1 order


----------



## Life (Dec 12, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> i know some1 who used a site based out of china the shipping was only $10 and they got multiple packages for 1 order



Congratulations?


----------



## Lordpym (Dec 12, 2010)

Life said:


> Congratulations?


 

LOL!!!


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 13, 2010)

well that $10 shipping took at least 2 weeks


----------



## american (Jan 7, 2011)

is it real or not deca 300, got to kow, anyone please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 7, 2011)

american said:


> is it real or not deca 300, got to kow, anyone please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL I hope its really but we wont know until you try it.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 7, 2011)

lifthvy said:


> FYI: All vials are 10ml. Sust325= 25.00 Injectables run from 13.00-43.00
> 
> They ship internationally. Money-gram is method of payment. Free shipping on orders of $500 or more, $50 shipping fee if under that amount.
> 
> ...


 
Wrong.  Reread their shipping info.  They will resend a seizure to the US as long as it shipped via Registered Mail.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like i'm going to be the guinea pig on this forum.  Cyp. and Deca starting next week...


----------



## BigBird (Jan 7, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Looks like i'm going to be the guinea pig on this forum. Cyp. and Deca starting next week...


 
Good luck and let us know.  I'm sure others will give it a go if you have a positive experience.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going to add tren to my cycle soon. I'm going to use some left over from a different lab the first 2 weeks and then the biogen


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 8, 2011)

Never tried it. Super cheap and products look good. I read a lot about them on other forums and just about all of it was negative feedback with a positive one here and there. Apparently a lot of ppl had problems with their tren. Ppl were saying it looked like sweet and sour sauce and worked about as good as it lol. I'm skeptical at best. Too many other good sponsors out there. Ill pay 10-15 bucks more a vial to know it's legit.


----------



## King Bee (Mar 19, 2011)

im currently using bigen labs sustanon 325 my first ever cycle just finished my first bottle was stacking w/ trenabolin results are night and day


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 19, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> i need help is biogen labs legit? has anyone used them? are there products real? have you seen there prices unbeliveable this is why i ask help on this would be great


 
Read the sponsor forum on Biogen. Form your own opinion.


----------

